# Ocean Front vs. Ocean View Rooms at Marriott Aruba Ocean Club?



## JenC (Jul 25, 2009)

My husband and I recently purchased a 2 BR Ocean Front unit at the Marriott Aruba Ocean Club.  My parents have been owners there for the past 6 years and own an Ocean View unit.

I was wondering if anyone knew if the living room was smaller in the Ocean Front units than in the Ocean View units (to account for that extra large balcony)?  Or is the layout slightly different in the Ocean Front rooms?

Just curious - thanks!


----------



## OCsun (Jul 27, 2009)

The Ocean Front  units are laid out slightly different and seem a little larger to me.  They are all on the corner which allows them to have the large balcony and an ample unit size.   We have an Ocean Front one bedroom unit and love the size and location.  Enjoy!  Pam


----------



## Chari910 (Aug 11, 2009)

We also have the 2BR OF unit. The balcony is sooo nice. Enjoy!


----------

